

Top Inventions at Browserling - bpierre
http://www.catonmat.net/blog/top-10-browserling-inventions/

======
chippy
For some reason I really really love the web design of this entire site. It
makes me smile.

It's not exactly retro, but it has a happy carefree hacker feel to it. And
it's positive and not ironic or cynical in tone. Perhaps it's because the
logos haven't been touched by your typical SV design bod!

Also, Browserling is very nice.

~~~
themodelplumber
Websites that hackers enjoy looking at often use bright colors overall + blue
+ stricter hierarchy than most (e.g. lots of boxes and a firm plan for nesting
information). You might also enjoy:
[http://www.fieggen.com/shoelace/](http://www.fieggen.com/shoelace/)

Blue has been discussed to death, and bright colors are never ideal to
everybody, but the sense of hierarchy is the standout requirement to me.
Hackers can't get enough of it. I'd guess this is because of the typical ST
personality type (Meyers-Briggs).

------
FeloniousHam
With every "invention", framework that attempts to cover or correct a (of
many) Javascript failing, I'm inclined to give Dart (or other clean slate
language) a real shot. Pulling node into the client to get dependency support
is clever, but suggests there must a better way.

I like Javascript for my own stuff, but it's a crap foundation for the future
of computing (and I wouldn't want to support it for large systems).

~~~
pkrumins
I don't see what's wrong with JavaScript?

~~~
FeloniousHam
There's been much ink spilled over Javascript's failings (eg.
[http://rdallasgray.github.io/blog/2013/06/09/whats-wrong-
wit...](http://rdallasgray.github.io/blog/2013/06/09/whats-wrong-with-
javascript/)), but my high-level complaints:

1\. becomes difficult to maintain large codebases for language-induced
problems without multiple external libraries/frameworks/systems and/or expert
practitioners.

2\. code readability is all over the place (in contrast to, say, Python or
Java). In fact, the best written JS I find to largely inscrutable. This is
likely a personal failing, but I'm the one writing this list.

3\. you have to write in a different language to get Object Oriented
capabilities (eg. Typescript, Coffeescript). I'm inclined toward OO, so if I'm
going to write in a different language, I might as well go all the way.

In short, amazing things have been in spite of Javascript, not because of it
(not strictly true, since you can go nuts with the meta-meta generic
programming in JS).

------
thinkpad20
"Browserling lets you interactively test websites in all the browsers - IE,
FireFox, Opera, Chrome, and Safari. ... Try it out at www.browserling.com!
(Use Chrome)"

This reads as pretty ironic to me...

~~~
pkrumins
Oh well.

------
riquito
I'm trying to use testling and I'm uncomfortable with the fact that there
aren't prices anywhere. If you click on "pay for private repos" you end up on
a page where each link is broken ("quick start" contains "beep boop" and
"support" has "article not found"). Discouraging :-/

~~~
pkrumins
Sorry about that, we'll get these documentation pages finished today!

The prices can be viewed when you sign in with your browserling account.

~~~
riquito
Thank you for the answer, I'm looking forward to it.

I strongly suggest you to put the prices immediately visible: while evaluating
different products I started with the ones with a clearer pricing. Think about
it: you have to check 10 products, 3 of them require you to create a login
just to know how much they cost, the others are upfront about it. Which would
you evaluate first?

Keep up the good work.

------
brian_c
Every time I start writing a new node module, I stop and see if substack (or
visionmedia, for that matter) has already done it.

~~~
pkrumins
Smart move. :)

------
NHQ
I am a a happy user of everything they make, including the hundreds of open
source node modules!

~~~
pkrumins
Thank you!

------
dia80
Can't help feeling the site is a bit more about the authors than helping the
customer

~~~
pkrumins
Well that is my personal blog (catonmat.net), where I post updates about my
company.

~~~
dia80
Sorry, that explains it... thought this was your marketing site.

